# All Sacramento Ghosts



## drac484 (Jun 6, 2009)

Do not forget "BOO AT THE ZOO".This year it is 2 nights,Friday and Saturday.I will have the Haunted House again as well as kids trick or treating all over the zoo.Do not forget the pumpkin bowling.Have a ghoulish time all.


----------

